# Expiration date on graco infant seat?



## floiejo2 (Mar 31, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how long the graco infant snugride's are good for? Our's in packed away in storage so I'm just wondering in general? I know I need to look at the actual manufacture's date but we bought it in August 04. Thanks!


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

December of the 6th year. So, if it was manufactured ANYTIME in '04, it will be good to December 2010. When you get your seat out, there will be text that says "DO NOT use this car seat after" and then a 4 digit year stamped right after that. And your year stamp should say 2010 if manufactured in '04. That being said, even though you purchased in '04, it could have an '03 DOM (or even earlier depending on where you bought it), so it could have expired in December '09 or possibly earlier.

Don't be surprised if it's hard to find this text on your shell! It's not real obvious so you really have to look for it.

Graco has the information here Click on the question "Does my car seat have a useful life?".


----------

